# Gathering of Mustangs and Legends 2007



## ToughOmbre (Oct 26, 2007)

Got this presentation from a guy who was at the Airshow of P51s at Wright-Patterson 2007.

Enjoy!

TO


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! Amazing! I wouldn't have guessed that there were half that many still flyable. I wonder what it's like seeing that huge formation.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2007)

TO: Man you are something else !! I watched this clip, then had to download
it so I could save it for later. I'd have given up my reserve seat in hell for a
seat at that show !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 26, 2007)

ccheese said:


> TO: Man you are something else !! I watched this clip, then had to download
> it so I could save it for later. I'd have given up my reserve seat in hell for a
> seat at that show !
> 
> Charles



Charles, I wish I could have been there as well. Wish there was audio.

TO


----------



## Instal (Oct 27, 2007)

That was awesome Hombre, thanks for sharing, what I would give to see a show like that. Can you tell us more? Is it an annual show? Will this many P51's return?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 27, 2007)

Instal said:


> That was awesome Hombre, thanks for sharing, what I would give to see a show like that. Can you tell us more? Is it an annual show? Will this many P51's return?



Sorry, not sure, but hopefully it will happen again.

TO


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 27, 2007)

I did hear something that this may be the last time, since the veterans are getting so old.


----------



## hells bells (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for sharing really enjoyed the photos,would love to know who sizzlin liz was,she must of been some girl,fine aircraft as well


----------



## evangilder (Mar 17, 2008)

This was a huge to do. I wanted to get down there for it, but couldn't swing it. It took a lot to get this one together and it has been a few years since they have done it. Will they do it again is anyones guess.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

Wellllll...... I flew out to the States with a mate especially for this show....we even booked the airline flights, accommodation and car hire the year before !!!. Funny thing is ref the car hire, we'd booked a small car ...a Diahatsu of some sort. When we got to car hire place, the said they didnt have any left and where were we going ?. So we told them 'We're going to the Gathering of Mustangs and Legends !'. 

'Oh good' they said...'We'll give you an upgrade but theres a problem !'.

'Bugger' we said

'We've only got a convertible if thats ok ?.

So we were forced at no extra charge to take delivery of an 07 plate, Ford Mustang convertible. We're still smiling !!!  

And on top of that, we were the very first two through the gates when the finally opened !!!.

Was it worth it ?. I took over 5400 pictures at that event alone (not including the two days spent at the USAF Museum, the trip to the Wright Brothers Cycle shop and the trip in Jim Terry's B-25 'Pacific Prowler'.

I can only describe this event as without doubt, THE BEST AIRSHOW I HAVE EVER BEEN TO.....I'm not biased, I just have this fetish for Mustangs....ooeeer, can I say that ?

If anyone is interested, I'll post up a few shots later. In the meantime, heres a few as a taster.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

and a few more...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice shots, Gary. That last Stearman shot is a tad low.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

And yet a few more...


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Nice shots, Gary. That last Stearman shot is a tad low.



Thanks for that.

Actually, I think he went lower still. John Mohre is one dude who knows how to fly a standard Stearman !!!. His display was brilliant


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2008)

Good stuff Gary!

That Stearman is ridiculously low!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 20, 2008)

Great stuff there Gary!!!!! Many Thanks!!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

And yet even more...


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

Last of the Mustang shots for the time..


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

Some shots of Team Aeroshell strutting their stuff in the Texan / Harvard. Great show ith lots of smoke and that lovely rasping engine note.

On a personal note, I'd like to pass on best wishes to their team leader following his nasty accident at home earlier this year. Keep getting stronger, we're all rooting for you !.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

The fantastic CWH Lancaster. They were offering rides in this beaut, but my cheque book couldnt take that size of hit....one day tho' !!!


----------



## seesul (Dec 20, 2008)

beautiful pics guys...
Should someone post pics of p-51D ''February''...he would get a kiss from me


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

Various Heritage flights...apologies for size of the subjects, I only had a 200mm zoom at this show.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

Arrivals day...and yes it was wet.

Did I say it was wet ?, I'm surprised that no Mustangs turned up with 'Outboards' fitted !!!

Oh, and it was wet.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

seesul said:


> beautiful pics guys...
> Should someone post pics of p-51D ''February''...he would get a kiss from me



Happy birthday mate !.

drop me a pm with an e-mail and I'll send you the full size shots I have.


----------



## seesul (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey, you made my day today, many thanks mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do ya know this? Gray Eagles Foundation


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Roman

Yup, was sent a link the other day by a fellow aviation nut over on another website. The footage of February is also included in the Gathering of Mustangs and Legends official DVD...needless to say I have one copy on order (this will be put on continual playback when I start showing my 'Stang cockpit project off to Joe Public next year at a couple of airshows...but I have alot of work to do before then !!!).

I should add that the Mustang I am sat in, in my signature block below, is not my project... allthough boy oh boy, do I wish it was !!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2008)

Great photos guys. Thanks much.


----------



## seesul (Dec 20, 2008)

Geedee said:


> I should add that the Mustang I am sat in, in my signature block below, is not my project... allthough boy oh boy, do I wish it was !!!



Hey, I believe! If I had few bucks more, that would be my first wish8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 21, 2008)

Beautiful shots guys!


----------



## seesul (Dec 21, 2008)

gary, which b17 attended gml?


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like _Yankee Lady_, Roman


----------



## seesul (Dec 21, 2008)

thx


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Roman

There were two 'Forts at the GOML 2007.

'Yankee Lady' and 'Memphis Belle'. I havent seen the 'Belle' configured Fort before (the original is still some way off completion at Dayton) and I have to say that its weathered look was particularly effective. 

It would have been nice to see both these great warriors in the air at the same time with an accompanying escort of 'Stangs, but it wasnt planned into the airshow schedule..

Anyway...on with pics...


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2008)

Whata pics, thanks Gary!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome sh!t right here, thanks for posting the pics up...


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Heres a few of John Mohre and his very imprtessive Stearman routine. I believe he has something like 15000...yes, fifteen thousand hours...on type. And it certainly shows with the routine he puts before a very appreciative crowd.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2008)

We had two P-38 Lightnings at the GOML. 'Ruff Stuff' and 'Glacier Girl'. The noise from those Allisons was something else !.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2008)

And then we have the unmistakeable shape of the Mitchell. Jim Terry brought along his 'Pacific Prowler'....had a fantastic flight in this one on the Friday Morning !...and the second one was 'Axis Nightmare.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2008)

More nice shots, Gary.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2008)

Great stuff Gary!


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2008)

Keep on postin´ Gary...


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2008)

Heres a few more general shots.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2008)

Great stuff, Gary.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2008)

Okeydokey, here's the final few for this thread from me. Just a general mish-mash.
Many thanks for your comments guys, much appreciated.


----------



## drgondog (Dec 24, 2008)

Gary - in that row shot of 51's, the H stands out like the 'proverbial' in a woodpile.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Absolutely stunning guys A big thank you!!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2008)

Wondeful shots, thanks mate!


----------

